
Professionals are taking microdoses of LSD before work - JasonKriss
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/lsd-microdosing-drugs-silicon-valley
======
seibelj
If your desire to create slightly more work units causes you to drop acid
daily, maybe you should re-evaluate your relationship with creating work
units.

~~~
wfo
Many people take another mind-altering drug, caffeine, daily to get them
through the work day.

You are arguing taking acid is not good because you have already assumed that
taking it is bad.

IMO there is not enough information to draw any conclusion because gathering
such information has been made illegal (denying truthful factual information
to your enemy is an effective strategy in any war, but most especially the war
on drugs -- in this case the enemy is the curious citizen). but there is zero
reason to presuppose minimal doses of this is either negative or positive.

------
apathy
To hear Kary Mullis tell it (and yes, I've seen him do so in person), the
change in perspective offered by LSD was worth a Nobel prize (which he was
awarded in 1993 for devising the now-ubiquitous polymerase chain reaction, or
PCR, used throughout molecular biology and forensics).

I can believe that low doses without the massive emotional upheaval could be
useful for getting out of a rut and making progress on difficult projects.
However, I can't imagine that daily use is a spectacularly good idea. Just my
opinion, though, because thanks to prohibition, it's extremely hard to come by
objective information at a population level.

I didn't see any examples of people with negative reactions, which is odd,
because I've seen plenty of people lose their shit at the beginning or end of
a low-ish LSD or psilocybin dose. It would be nice if we didn't have so many
idiotic rules about victimless crimes in this country.

------
posterboy
Placebo much?

------
2close4comfort
Really SV doesn't have any real hippies anymore...tiny hits of LSD. phhhttt

